

Ask YC: Best Place to Sell a Website/Domains? - tejava

Looking to sell a couple functional websites and great domains.... Where is the best place to list / sell?!
======
kobs
SitePoint Marketplace? <http://marketplace.sitepoint.com/>

~~~
Jasber
I'll second SitePoint. They have some very high profile sites sold on a daily
basis in their marketplace.

~~~
comforteagle
What do the high profile sites sell for? 10x monthly revenue or more than
that?

As someone who visits infrequently I've only seen 10x monthlies which seems
ridiculous for a high profile site.

I would define a high profile site as any with a long existence, tons of
traffice - but still off the radar, & consistent revenue... or some super
flash in the pan breakthrough site like twitter (new & no rev).

------
jakewolf
DO NOT USE godaddy's tdname.com. They hold your money for over 30 days after
receiving payment from the buyer.

------
there
sedo.com. they'll pay you the ad revenue your site gets if you park it and
point it to their servers while you have it for sale with them. you can either
auction off the domain or just list it for sale and accept offers through
them. they do take 10% of the final sale price, though.

------
berecruited
Anyone tried Mashable's web 2.0 forum?

------
nreece
eBay?!?!

dnforum.com

namepros.com

